# Minor leg injuries found can cause blood clots



## Tina (Jan 14, 2008)

*Minor leg injuries found can cause blood clots*

Mon Jan 14, 4:24 PM ET

CHICAGO (Reuters) - Ankle sprains, muscle pulls and other minor leg injuries may be a major but unrecognized cause of blood clots in the veins, researchers said on Monday.

The risk of such clots lasts for about 10 weeks after a leg injury and may be due to damage to the blood vessel wall or the fact that even minor injuries may cause people to be less active, increasing the likelihood of clot development, the researchers said.

Karlijn van Stralen and colleagues at Leiden University Medical Center in the Netherlands said they reached the conclusion by looking at 2,471 patients who developed venous thrombosis, as such clots are known, between 1999 and 2004, and another 3,534 people who did not.

Of the people who had a blood clot, 289 had a minor leg injury that did not require surgery, a plaster cast or extended bed rest. This added up to 11.7 percent of the 2,471 blood clot patients. More...


----------



## goldilocks829 (Jan 15, 2008)

VERY long story short, I slipped in bathtub, inner thigh hit the side of the tub and caused a blood clot (I found out a few days later). My thigh swelled up, got red and hot. Ended up in the hospital; they said I had cellulitis; my leg then broke open (my family says it smelled like death); went to another hospital who could handle someone of my size because I needed immediate surgery on my leg.

It had turned into necrotizing fasciitis aka flesh eating bacteria. I was under anesthesia for 24 hours and had two surgeries on my leg. My family was told there was a good chance I was going to lose my leg or die. Neither happened, but my thigh is twice as big as the other (they had to remove major veins). My mobility has been affected big time and if I even tried to tell you what I've had to deal with during the last two years, you wouldn't believe it.

I was healthy and active before all this, not to mention happy. I don't know if anyone else has dealt with something as simple as a fall COMPLETELY changing their whole life, but it sent me into a depression and caused anxiety attacks.

Just typing this is hard. It's been over two years and I still cry, although I'm getting better.

Anyway, I guess I didn't keep my long story very short. Sorry to droan on. I just wanted to let you know if you do fall and feel anything different on your body, get it checked out because I'd hate for someone to experience what I have had to.

Thanks for reading this. I love Dimensions. You all have helped me in ways I could never express in writing.

Janice


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> VERY long story short, I slipped in bathtub, inner thigh hit the side of the tub and caused a blood clot (I found out a few days later). My thigh swelled up, got red and hot. Ended up in the hospital; they said I had cellulitis; my leg then broke open (my family says it smelled like death); went to another hospital who could handle someone of my size because I needed immediate surgery on my leg.
> 
> It had turned into necrotizing fasciitis aka flesh eating bacteria. I was under anesthesia for 24 hours and had two surgeries on my leg. My family was told there was a good chance I was going to lose my leg or die. Neither happened, but my thigh is twice as big as the other (they had to remove major veins). My mobility has been affected big time and if I even tried to tell you what I've had to deal with during the last two years, you wouldn't believe it.
> 
> ...



Janice, 

This sounds just awful. What are your options for rehab? 
What is your doctor advising you to do to help you recover?
How are you able to get around?
Do you have a caretaker?

'Been thru some rehab myself for a year or so. I know it's a really tough road.

Moore2me


----------



## goldilocks829 (Jan 15, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Janice,
> 
> This sounds just awful. What are your options for rehab?
> What is your doctor advising you to do to help you recover?
> ...



Thanks Moore2me. It has been awful to say the least, but I'm working on it. I just quit my job a month ago and have been focusing on taking care of myself and gaining strength and stamina. I can walk, but not long distances YET. My husband helps me when I need it. He's an angel.

Honestly, I try to remember that it could have been worse and I'm the only one who can make it better by getting off my butt and moving more. Sometimes I fall into that "why did this happen to me" mindset, but that does no good because it did happen to me and I wouldn't wish this upon my worst enemy, if I had one.

All in all, I'm hanging in there and trying to change bad habits (like being lazy!). 

Again, I love Dimensions and all of you guys out there. You're wonderful support, even to those of us who don't post very often. I appreciate every one of you!!

Take care!

Janice


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> Thanks Moore2me. It has been awful to say the least, but I'm working on it. I just quit my job a month ago and have been focusing on taking care of myself and gaining strength and stamina. I can walk, but not long distances YET. My husband helps me when I need it. He's an angel.
> 
> *I am interested in rehab & physical therapy. If you don't my asking, what are you doing to increase strength & stamina? (If you'd rather not talk about it - tell me to butt out - I understand.)*
> 
> ...



*I also appreciate your contributions and experiences as well.*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't really have a strict rehab routine. I'm starting by doing the things I used to do that my husband had taken over, like laundry, cooking, some cleaning (I can't get on the floor or down too low right now). When the weather gets nicer, my parents are going to come over and walk with me. I'm just starting slow and working my way up to getting out into the world again.

Bad days are still around, but getting less and less. I have a lot of weight to lose to make mobility easier. I'll always be a big girl, but I've got to drop some weight for health reasons alone. 

The hardest thing has been that I was a big healthy woman and then from one fall my whole life changed. It's been hard to deal with in my head, but it's getting easier.

Thanks for your interest. It's been helpful just writing about all this.

Take care!

Janice


----------



## moore2me (Jan 17, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> I don't really have a strict rehab routine. I'm starting by doing the things I used to do that my husband had taken over, like laundry, cooking, some cleaning (I can't get on the floor or down too low right now). When the weather gets nicer, my parents are going to come over and walk with me. I'm just starting slow and working my way up to getting out into the world again.
> 
> Bad days are still around, but getting less and less. I have a lot of weight to lose to make mobility easier. I'll always be a big girl, but I've got to drop some weight for health reasons alone.
> 
> ...



When I was learning to walk again, I used bariatric walkers I got from Convaquip. One of my walkers have a metal bench I could sit on when I got tired. Both walkers were rated for bariatric patients. They are expensive, but insurance, medicare, or medicad should held pay for them with a doctor's prescription. The people at Convaquip should help with the details.

(Since the walkers are heavy duty - I had trouble getting them thru most doorframes. I had to go thru sideways, which took some getting used to, but is doable.)

http://www.convaquip.com/content/index.php?id=111,147,0,0,1,0
http://www.convaquip.com/content/index.php?id=64,0,0,1,0,0


----------

